# [FiiO UTWS1] True Wireless Bluetooth Module,Giving your earphones a new voice, MMCX/0.78 2pin



## FiiO (May 8, 2020)

FiiO UTWS1 will be your best choice to connect earphones, and turn them into a high-fidelity, true wireless set. It adopts the new Oualcomm QCC3020 supporting Bluetooth 5.0 and TWS+, as well as aptX/AAC/SBC. It also supports Intelligent DSP noise cancellation and daily life waterproof. What's more, it is available in either 0.78mm 2-pin connector or extended MMCX connector, allowing a great variety of earphones to be reborn as true wireless buds.


*Key features of the FiiO UTWS1:*


Supports extended MMCX/0.78mm 2-pin connectors
FPC Bluetooth antenna
Intelligent DSP noise cancellation
Adopts Qualcomm QCC3020
Supports Bluetooth 5.0
aptX/AAC/SBCB Bluetooth codecs support


To find out more about the UTWS1, please visit the product page: https://fiio.com/utws1.

*
If you are interested in getting one, check with our respective local sales agent (https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy) for its availability or grab one from FiiO Aliexpress store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000406202267.html.



Best Regards

FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd*


----------



## FiiO




----------



## FiiO




----------



## KittySneeze

What is the release date for this product? Looks very promising!


----------



## FiiO

KittySneeze said:


> What is the release date for this product? Looks very promising!


https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Bluetoo...=1577331574&sprefix=fiio+utws,aps,1046&sr=8-2

Best regards


----------



## FiiO




----------



## FiiO




----------



## LynetteCullen

There are no review videos in English. Somebody please buy it, and let me know how it is. I don’t want to be first.


----------



## gorman (Dec 28, 2019)

Having already bought TRN BT20S (and ending up discarding it due to noise flooer) and BT20 (less noise floor but I suspect it does not support the independent connection for left and right earpiece), I'm not going to buy a third version of the same product. The noise floor on BT20S is simply unacceptable with my CIEMs (116db sensitivity) and the fact that this uses the same chip is really discouraging.

I hope in the future a new chip will come out, allowing this form factor to shine as it deserves. I find it absolutely perfect for custom in-ear monitors.

How is the volume going to be controlled with these (I remember reading that was one of the improvements over BT20S)?

Edit: if, on the other hand, the "Optimized output LRC network" that's described on the product page brings the noise floor on the same level as BT20, I might seriously consider buying these.


----------



## FiiO

gorman said:


> How is the volume going to be controlled with these (I remember reading that was one of the improvements over BT20S)?






Best regards


----------



## FiiO




----------



## FiiO




----------



## gorman

@FiiO any idea on when the two pins version is going to be available in Europe?


----------



## Infoseeker (Jan 7, 2020)

gorman said:


> @FiiO any idea on when the two pins version is going to be available in Europe?



I see the 2pin version was silently added to listings on their AliExpress store. (it wasn't before)

I already ordered myself one on Jan 2nd.


----------



## FiiO

gorman said:


> @FiiO any idea on when the two pins version is going to be available in Europe?


Dear user,

The sellers in Europe do not have the 2pin UTWS1 in stock currently. We do not have the estimated available time currently. You could consider getting one in the Aliexpress instead.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO




----------



## exitfire401

Just received mine from Amazon. Running my Kanas pro with 2 pin to MMCX adapters just fine. Sounds as good as they do while plugged in with my M11. Extremely comfortable, doesn't even feel like there is anything on/behind my ears because of how light the units are.


----------



## CECE

Hi
I just got mine and using a nokia 6.1 plus but i can't seem to connect them in TWS+ mode only as they daisy chaining. is there a special method for that? apparently the phone should be able to handle TWS+ but now I'm uncertain.


----------



## gorman

CECE said:


> Hi
> I just got mine and using a nokia 6.1 plus but i can't seem to connect them in TWS+ mode only as they daisy chaining. is there a special method for that? apparently the phone should be able to handle TWS+ but now I'm uncertain.


Your smartphone has a Qualcomm processor and Bluetooth 5.0. It should support TWS+.


----------



## Infoseeker (Jan 26, 2020)

CECE said:


> Hi
> I just got mine and using a nokia 6.1 plus but i can't seem to connect them in TWS+ mode only as they daisy chaining. is there a special method for that? apparently the phone should be able to handle TWS+ but now I'm uncertain.



For me its the opposite. I wish my FiiO's uTWS1 would go to Master/slave mode. They keep trying to re-synch all the time. It is annoying, and the streaming quality goes down for a moment too. No problems if I use 1 earpiece on its own. 

I can't figure out how to change it.


----------



## Infoseeker

gorman said:


> Having already bought TRN BT20S (and ending up discarding it due to noise flooer) and BT20 (less noise floor but I suspect it does not support the independent connection for left and right earpiece), I'm not going to buy a third version of the same product. The noise floor on BT20S is simply unacceptable with my CIEMs (116db sensitivity) and the fact that this uses the same chip is really discouraging.
> 
> I hope in the future a new chip will come out, allowing this form factor to shine as it deserves. I find it absolutely perfect for custom in-ear monitors.
> 
> ...



I am using my Shuoer Tape (sensitivity of 104db) and the gain increase on the UTWS1 is much quieter than than my B20s. So maybe they set this up similarly to the older B20 model. It may have less hiss with your iems.


----------



## snoopyfb

Infoseeker said:


> I am using my Shuoer Tape (sensitivity of 104db) and the gain increase on the UTWS1 is much quieter than than my B20s. So maybe they set this up similarly to the older B20 model. It may have less hiss with your iems.




I think the TRN BT20s is exactly the same as fiio... And Fiio may have just bought TRN... Or worse, they might have just copied and silenced TRN, and told TRN: I'm gonna copy you anyway since you didn't patent your design...

One bad thing about Chifi (and many Chinese manufacturers) is that they disregard environment impact, and disrespect intellectual property of any kind.

I feel  for SOOOO sorry for TRN being bullied by the big Fiio brand R.I.P.


----------



## Infoseeker

snoopyfb said:


> I think the TRN BT20s is exactly the same as fiio... And Fiio may have just bought TRN... Or worse, they might have just copied and silenced TRN, and told TRN: I'm gonna copy you anyway since you didn't patent your design...
> 
> One bad thing about Chifi (and many Chinese manufacturers) is that they disregard environment impact, and disrespect intellectual property of any kind.
> 
> I feel  for SOOOO sorry for TRN being bullied by the big Fiio brand R.I.P.



The beeps, and women voice sound promps are the same in the B20s and the UTWS1. 

But I do find the UTWS1 quieter.


----------



## snoopyfb

Infoseeker said:


> The beeps, and women voice sound promps are the same in the B20s and the UTWS1.
> 
> But I do find the UTWS1 quieter.


Nah they are the same. From another thread, two other members report they share one FCC ID.


----------



## ClieOS (Jan 31, 2020)

snoopyfb said:


> Nah they are the same. From another thread, two other members report they share one FCC ID.


 
I measured both under an audio analyzer, they are not the same performance wise. UTWS1 doesn't go as loud as BT20s and doesn't distort nearly as much.

You also assumed FiiO must be copying TRN without considering that TRN is probably the OEM for FiiO on this particular model, much like FiiO also OEM for other brands.


----------



## snoopyfb

ClieOS said:


> I measured both under an audio analyzer, they are not the same. UTWS1 doesn't go as loud as BT20s and doesn't distort nearly as much.



Thanks! That sounds like they are revised a bit by Fiio after the TRN design is adopted. 

And I love your earbud thread by the way, I have mx985


----------



## FiiO

snoopyfb said:


> I think the TRN BT20s is exactly the same as fiio... And Fiio may have just bought TRN... Or worse, they might have just copied and silenced TRN, and told TRN: I'm gonna copy you anyway since you didn't patent your design...
> 
> One bad thing about Chifi (and many Chinese manufacturers) is that they disregard environment impact, and disrespect intellectual property of any kind.
> 
> I feel  for SOOOO sorry for TRN being bullied by the big Fiio brand R.I.P.


Dear user,

The uTWS1 is manufactured by TRN, but it is  different from the TRN's.  We have made some improvement in the circuit part in order to reduce the bakground noise. But when pairiing with the high sensitivity headphone, the background noise may be noticeable still. 

Best regards


----------



## RelentlesSausage

Looks interesting.


----------



## Aevum

Same OEM but different specifications, the Fiio has better amping and less ground noise.

Still slightly annoyed they couldnt find a better charging solution.


----------



## gorman

Aevum said:


> Still slightly annoyed they couldnt find a better charging solution.


Magnetic plugs and cables adapters help in making it less annoying.


----------



## Aevum

shame mine disappeared in the mail, now with the corona virus mail is paralyzed except emergency shipping. Maybe i will look in to getting a new set when all this clears up in may. (i hope may...)


----------



## Mlaihk

Just received my uTWS together with the LC-BT2.  I must say I am beyond disappointed.  I am testing these using Andromeda S , Andromeda Gold, and Audiosense T800 and using a S20 ultra as source with 16-bit FLAC files.

The sound from uTWS is very thin, bass next to non-existent.  The audio seems quite distance.  The problem is with the uTWS as the earpieces when connected to a cable attached to usbdac (Meizu HD/ MU3/ Beam2/ sonata) sounded amazing.
When the earpieces are connected using uTWS, they sound worse than my new free Galaxy Buds Plus, and not even in the same league as the Momentum True Wireless 1st Gen.

If these are meant to be a way for me to use the existing mmcx earpieces wirelessly, the uTWS fails miserablely in my book.......  The plentora of TWS earbuds that exist now with a low price point made the uTWS with it's dismal audio quality a non-starter........

The LC-BT2 comes close to quality using usbdacs as above when connected to the phone with LDAC.  However, the sound is not as clear and crisp.  Although bass is present, but it lacks substance and punch.  LC-BT2 is a good attempt but a lot of room for improvement.......


----------



## FiiO

Mlaihk said:


> Just received my uTWS together with the LC-BT2.  I must say I am beyond disappointed.  I am testing these using Andromeda S , Andromeda Gold, and Audiosense T800 and using a S20 ultra as source with 16-bit FLAC files.
> 
> The sound from uTWS is very thin, bass next to non-existent.  The audio seems quite distance.  The problem is with the uTWS as the earpieces when connected to a cable attached to usbdac (Meizu HD/ MU3/ Beam2/ sonata) sounded amazing.
> When the earpieces are connected using uTWS, they sound worse than my new free Galaxy Buds Plus, and not even in the same league as the Momentum True Wireless 1st Gen.
> ...


Dear user,

Thanks for  your kind feedback. The UTWS1 is using the decoding chip of Bluetooth chip QCC3020, which is limited by the chip and decoding format. So it may not as good as the cable connection.The LC-BT2 not only adopts a qualcomm CSR8675 Bluetooth flagship chip, but also increases the independent DAC chipAK4331, which improves the sound qualitatively. So the power consumption and size will also increase. We are planning the new TWS amplifier with independent DAC chip, whose sound will be improved. If you are interest in this, please pay attention to our new products.

Best regards


----------



## gorman

FiiO said:


> We are planning the new TWS amplifier with independent DAC chip, whose sound will be improved. If you are interest in this, please pay attention to our new products.


Oh, this is very interesting news. Crossing fingers...

Due to my left ear canal's shape, regular IEMs have always offered unsatisfactory seal. And no totally wireless CIEMs are on the market.


----------



## Bootup22

gorman said:


> Due to my left ear canal's shape, regular IEMs have always offered unsatisfactory seal. And no totally wireless CIEMs are on the market.



*cough* https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/true-wireless-earphones/products/m5-tws-custom


----------



## gorman

Bootup22 said:


> *cough* https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/true-wireless-earphones/products/m5-tws-custom


I've been asking about this for the longest time, I even opened a discussion for it. I'll add this link to that discussion. Do you know if anybody has reviewed them? I'll google, obviously...


----------



## Bootup22

gorman said:


> I've been asking about this for the longest time, I even opened a discussion for it. I'll add this link to that discussion. Do you know if anybody has reviewed them? I'll google, obviously...


     Post #21,217 of 21,236    

Might want to reach out to this guy; he ordered a set.


----------



## FiiO (May 8, 2020)

*Grab one from FiiO Aliexpress store at:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000406202267.html*


----------



## karloil




----------



## FiiO




----------



## Ynot1

Please add a slot in the middle for the 2 pin when the next version comes out. There are I know as many as two that I know of with the slot. Advanced and Audeze.


----------



## RH64

Is the new version out yet?  I really like this concept.


----------



## FiiO

Ynot1 said:


> Please add a slot in the middle for the 2 pin when the next version comes out. There are I know as many as two that I know of with the slot. Advanced and Audeze.



Hi,

Thanks for your kind feedback. 
The version you mentioned is not a universal version however. We will still report your feedback to the engineer and assess about that.

Best regards


----------



## caprimulgus

Mlaihk said:


> Just received my uTWS together with the LC-BT2.



How does the mic quality for calls compare between the two?


----------



## Aevum

Still waiting on the LC-BT2, the seller seems to have taken his sweet time to ship em, but the mic on the TRN BT20s works great, been using them at work, so i suspect that the mic on the uTWS will be just as efficient.


----------



## caprimulgus

Aevum said:


> Still waiting on the LC-BT2, the seller seems to have taken his sweet time to ship em, but the mic on the TRN BT20s works great, been using them at work, so i suspect that the mic on the uTWS will be just as efficient.



I would have thought that the mic on the LC-BT2 would potentially work even better, given the positioning closer to the mouth! Let us know how you go when you get yours!


----------



## Aevum

Got it this week, 

Mic is good, works great, the issue im having is poor connectivity in LDAC and the right MMCX connection is not up to the quality i expected, some noise when the cable moves.


----------



## exitfire401

Aevum said:


> Got it this week,
> 
> Mic is good, works great, the issue im having is poor connectivity in LDAC and the right MMCX connection is not up to the quality i expected, some noise when the cable moves.



Well, I could see how you're having poor LDAC connection...since it's not supported on them, but really unfortunate to hear you're having an issue with the MMCX connector.


----------



## Aevum

actually, the LC-BT2 supports LDAC nativly and even has a indicator that goes to a specific color depending on the protocol used, https://www.fiio.com/lcbt2

It turns white when in LDAC, it would be yellow/orange if it was running on ATP X-HD


----------



## ClieOS

Aevum said:


> Got it this week,
> 
> Mic is good, works great, the issue im having is poor connectivity in LDAC and the right MMCX connection is not up to the quality i expected, some noise when the cable moves.



Is the MMCX slightly loose? As I recalled FiiO has switched to expending MMCX connector on all their cable, so if it is loose, just wedge a razor blade into the split and gently pry the MMCX connector a little apart should make it fits much tighter.


----------



## Aevum

First, yea, it "dances" a bit, and 2nd... i feel a bit weird shoving a razor blade in to a connector, especially one on a newly bought device.


----------



## exitfire401

Aevum said:


> actually, the LC-BT2 supports LDAC nativly and even has a indicator that goes to a specific color depending on the protocol used, https://www.fiio.com/lcbt2
> 
> It turns white when in LDAC, it would be yellow/orange if it was running on ATP X-HD



Ah, misread. Thought he was talking about the UTWS1. Don't post while you're waking up haha


----------



## C_Lindbergh

FiiO said:


> We are planning the new TWS amplifier with independent DAC chip, whose sound will be improved. If you are interest in this, please pay attention to our new products.
> 
> Best regards



Any news of the new version? And above all else will it have a charging case?  

Without a charging case this product doesn't have the convinience of ordinary TWS :/


----------



## FiiO

C_Lindbergh said:


> Any news of the new version? And above all else will it have a charging case?
> 
> Without a charging case this product doesn't have the convinience of ordinary TWS :/


Dear user,

We could not provide more related information currently. But we will forward your feedback to the product manger for check. Thanks about that.

Best regards


----------



## assassin10000

If no case, at least a magnetic charging base would be way better IMO.

Instead of a male USB A I would do a female USB-C connector.


----------



## assassin10000

For those that already have these; an easily pocketable carrying solution for both these and your IEM/Earbud of choice, is a small zippered case.


I've used these two. The left is 'taller' and will fit a larger IEM/CIEM better (30mm height) and the right is a bit more pocket friendly if you don't need the extra height (20-25mm).


----------



## Mitch_maio

@FiiO , good day! could you please clarify how can i fix the right piece, i've just received the order and only left piece is functional while right is blinking with red colour all the time and there is no sound, no pairing, nothing.
please find below video-examples and clarify what can be done from my side in order to make it work - 

https://youtu.be/hi3kELppUtI


Spoiler: youtube links



  https://youtu.be/hi3kELppUtI


https://youtu.be/hi3kELppUtI


----------



## FiiO

Mitch_maio said:


> @FiiO , good day! could you please clarify how can i fix the right piece, i've just received the order and only left piece is functional while right is blinking with red colour all the time and there is no sound, no pairing, nothing.
> please find below video-examples and clarify what can be done from my side in order to make it work -
> 
> https://youtu.be/hi3kELppUtI
> ...



Dear user,

Sorry about that. Please check whether you could clear the paring record for the uTWS1 first: Long press each earplug for 10s under off state until the indicator light turns to pink, and then stop pressing, putting two earplugs together. At this time, the pink light will turn into blue that flashes rapidly. After about 5s, the earplugs will automatically match to each other and enter the pairing mode with the front end (with the red and blue light of the main earplug flashed alternately). (note: when the earplug's blue indicator light is continuously and rapidly flashing, it means one earplug is entering pairing mode with the other earplug. Press the other earplug for 10s to enter the matching state.) 

If the issue still remains, please contact the seller or support@fiio.com with the receipt attached. Please accept our sincere apology for all the inconvenience bringing to you.

Best regards


----------



## 405292

Are you planning on releasing a  UTWS*2 *in the near future? I really like the idea but the UTWS1 is a bit too bulky for me and now the only other alternative i found are the Shure Aonic which in my opinion are overpriced


----------



## FiiO

No UTWS2 but UTWS3, we could not provide the estimated time currently.

Best regards


----------



## corgifall

Tell us more about this UTWS3 lol


----------



## FiiO

Stay tuned!


----------



## assassin10000

corgifall said:


> Tell us more about this UTWS3 lol





FiiO said:


> Stay tuned!




We're watching. 

Hoping for a wireless charging case setup (like another brand recently released) but with at least the same battery life as these (which is way better).


----------



## slackerpo

dear @FiiO will you provide support for usage with the Fiio Control App? just got my utws1. cheers.


----------



## ClieOS

slackerpo said:


> dear @FiiO will you provide support for usage with the Fiio Control App? just got my utws1. cheers.



FiiO Control is for BTR series with its CSR8675 + DAC chipset. It won't work on UTWS1's QCC302x chipset, not that the chip has anything that need to be control by an app anyway.


----------



## slackerpo

sadly i wasnt able to make it work with my btr 1 either


----------



## ClieOS

slackerpo said:


> sadly i wasnt able to make it work with my btr 1 either



Because BTR1 series doesn't use CSR8675 either.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Any news? I dunno if I should wait for the  UTWS1 or buy the upcoming TRN BTS20 pro


----------



## ClieOS

C_Lindbergh said:


> Any news? I dunno if I should wait for the  UTWS1 or buy the upcoming TRN BTS20 pro



These two should sound close to identical. BT20s Pro is pretty much the same as regular BT20s (which UTWS1 is based on) with modular cable design and a battery case.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 12, 2020)

corgifall said:


> Tell us more about this UTWS3 lol



https://www.translatetheweb.com/?ref=TVert&from=&to=en&a=https://watchmono.com/e/fiio-utws3

Ambient mode is good this time round.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

I've ordered the BT20s pro, but looks like I'll have to return it for the UTWS3! Ambient mode and a much smaller case is giving Fiio the edge.

Just hope the release date is pretty soon.


----------



## corgifall

Ambient mode is one thing I miss from the AirPods Pro. This will be a nice feature to have plus a charging case!


----------



## assassin10000

jant71 said:


> https://www.translatetheweb.com/?ref=TVert&from=&to=en&a=https://watchmono.com/e/fiio-utws3
> 
> Ambient mode is good this time round.



Downloaded the specs picture and ran it through google translate:

"FiiO UTWS3 true wireless bluetooth headphone amplifier QCC3020 bluetooth chip, TPA6140A2 headphone amplifier, output power> 20mw South pole low, this machine's 25-level volume adjustment, more delicate, copper key silver audio cable to ensure extreme line loss support fio control: EQ,  Volume adjustment, call tone adjustment, notification tone adjustment, Bluetooth power check, ambient sound switch and ambient sound function, can avoid eliminating the isolation of earphones and chat with people smoothly without taking off the earphones. Large space charging storage box, can add the least amount of earphones  4 times of power, to meet 24 hours of application MMCX, dual-pin 2 versions are available, dual-mic noise reduction, making the call voice clearer."


I was hoping it had Qi wireless charging. I pretty much skip TWS products if it doesn't. It is tempting though.


----------



## Ocelitgol

assassin10000 said:


> Downloaded the specs picture and ran it through google translate:
> 
> "FiiO UTWS3 true wireless bluetooth headphone amplifier QCC3020 bluetooth chip, TPA6140A2 headphone amplifier, output power> 20mw South pole low, this machine's 25-level volume adjustment, more delicate, copper key silver audio cable to ensure extreme line loss support fio control: EQ,  Volume adjustment, call tone adjustment, notification tone adjustment, Bluetooth power check, ambient sound switch and ambient sound function, can avoid eliminating the isolation of earphones and chat with people smoothly without taking off the earphones. Large space charging storage box, can add the least amount of earphones  4 times of power, to meet 24 hours of application MMCX, dual-pin 2 versions are available, dual-mic noise reduction, making the call voice clearer."
> 
> ...


 output power> 20mw .... damn. I like that. Wonder none of these TWS adapters show OI


----------



## assassin10000 (Sep 13, 2020)

Ocelitgol said:


> output power> 20mw .... damn. I like that. Wonder none of these TWS adapters show OI



Texas instruments specs are up to 25mw.

https://www.ti.com/product/TPA6140A2


Per specs (page 16) OI is ≤ 1ohm. 
https://www.ti.com/lit/pdf/slos598


----------



## ClieOS

assassin10000 said:


> Per specs (page 16) OI is ≤ 1ohm.
> https://www.ti.com/lit/pdf/slos598



Output impedance is not always determined by the chip itself but whether the manufacturer decides to put resistors on the output path or not, usually a result of trying to lower hiss in an easiest / cheapest way. UTWS1 and iBasso CF01 are both example of that. However, I was told there won't be output resistors on UTWS3 so it should be more assuring.


----------



## dogtagkz

is this legit?


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Any official announcement soon @FiiO? 😁


----------



## didxogns1

ClieOS said:


> Output impedance is not always determined by the chip itself but whether the manufacturer decides to put resistors on the output path or not, usually a result of trying to lower hiss in an easiest / cheapest way. UTWS1 and iBasso CF01 are both example of that. However, I was told there won't be output resistors on UTWS3 so it should be more assuring.


having output resistor doesn't really hurt the sound quality thou. I think it affects battery performance and maximum volume but that's it

Seems like an effective solution that really doesn't deserve to be frowned upon


----------



## ClieOS

didxogns1 said:


> having output resistor doesn't really hurt the sound quality thou. I think it affects battery performance and maximum volume but that's it
> 
> Seems like an effective solution that really doesn't deserve to be frowned upon



If output impedance doesn't hurt SQ, what should I call when CF01's 20 ohm output impedance interacts with my MassDrop Plus cross-over circuit and completely mess up the manufacturer's intended frequency response that I like? An improvement?

If you have no idea what output impedance really does, just read this.


----------



## didxogns1

ClieOS said:


> If output impedance doesn't hurt SQ, what should I call when CF01's 20 ohm output impedance interacts with my MassDrop Plus cross-over circuit and completely mess up the manufacturer's intended frequency response that I like? An improvement?
> 
> If you have no idea what output impedance really does, just read this.



You are right, output resistance does change sound. 

Thanks for correcting my previous belief

Now i know atleast kek


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Still no information? :/ 

My BTS20 pro will arrive pretty soon, I had hoped I'd be able to compare them with the UTWS3 before the return window closes.


----------



## Ocelitgol

C_Lindbergh said:


> Still no information? :/
> 
> My BTS20 pro will arrive pretty soon, I had hoped I'd be able to compare them with the UTWS3 before the return window closes.


the BT20S Pro doesn't look for have a big enough room to store iem, does it? I don't like the idea of taking out the iem and store them in the mesh bag inside, kinda defeats the seamless nature of TWS. 
Aside from that, I assume [comparing to the upcoming UTWS3] TRN can't change volume?
I'm skeptical about the build quality as well.

Do let us know your experience regarding the BT20S Pro when you get them. Much appreciate


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Ocelitgol said:


> the BT20S Pro doesn't look for have a big enough room to store iem, does it? I don't like the idea of taking out the iem and store them in the mesh bag inside, kinda defeats the seamless nature of TWS.
> Aside from that, I assume [comparing to the upcoming UTWS3] TRN can't change volume?
> I'm skeptical about the build quality as well.
> 
> Do let us know your experience regarding the BT20S Pro when you get them. Much appreciate



They look fine when it comes to storage of IEMs:



Yea... no Volume change :/

The UTWS3 just looks superior in almost every way, at least if the announced specs are 100% correct:

Smaller case
Magnetic lid (i think), instead of a zipper
Volume Control
Smart Phone App
Ambient Aware Mode
Dedicated AMP (even tho it means less battery life).

When I ordered the BT20S Pro I thought they would be basically the same as the upcoming Fiio except no volume control, just like the last gen.


----------



## Ocelitgol

C_Lindbergh said:


> They look fine when it comes to storage of IEMs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I've seen that video. Just that I don't want my shiny Sony IER-Z1R to rub against each other.
But yeah, Fiio seems like it'll be the superior choice over current options.


----------



## HanselPA

20 days since the last post over here!! Any news @FiiO  on the UTWS3 ??
Thanks!


----------



## meridius

C_Lindbergh said:


> Still no information? :/
> 
> My BTS20 pro will arrive pretty soon, I had hoped I'd be able to compare them with the UTWS3 before the return window closes.


I was going to go and try the BTS20 pro but i am now wating for these new UTWS3 as i have a pair of westone w4r and i would be interested in what these are like.


----------



## FiiO

HanselPA said:


> 20 days since the last post over here!! Any news @FiiO  on the UTWS3 ??
> Thanks!


Dear user,

Stay tuned! 

Best regards


----------



## Ocelitgol

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> Stay tuned!
> 
> Best regards


you're killing us!!!

So excited though


----------



## meridius

any news ?


----------



## Kalli (Oct 23, 2020)

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> Stay tuned!
> 
> Best regards


Anything more specific? 
Like: "this year", "next year", ...

EDIT: Or any specifications, features, ... ?


----------



## meridius

will the new fiio have  ANC  ? for your own IEM


----------



## ClieOS

meridius said:


> will the new fiio have  ANC  ? for your own IEM



The short answer is no.

The long answer is that ANC works by using an external mic to listen to external sound (*noise) then generate an identical sound with opposite phase on the transducer in order to cancel the incoming noise - but that can only be precisely done using a transducer with a known FR / sensitivity so the ANC circuit can generate the precise loudness of opposite sound that can precisely cancel the noise - too little then the noise will still leak in, too much then the opposite sound itself will become the noise. Given an BT adapter earhook is meant to use with different IEM, which obviously will have different FR curve and sensitivity, there is simply impossible for an ANC circuit to generate a precise but opposite sound for all the different IEM - in other word, you can only tune the ANC circuit to work for one particular driver setup. That means it will be kinda foolish to implement ANC into a BT earhook adapter but tell your customer that the ANC will only function correctly with one particular model of IEM but not any other.


----------



## meridius

thanks just wish we could get a date on these


----------



## Ocelitgol

I think someone mentioned about the possibility of them waiting for 11/11 event to release it. I'm betting not until mid of next month. Though I wish they release additional information or just approximate timeline.


----------



## GiRes

C_Lindbergh said:


> I've ordered the BT20s pro, but looks like I'll have to return it for the UTWS3! Ambient mode and a much smaller case is giving Fiio the edge.
> 
> Just hope the release date is pretty soon.


I own 2 old BT20, I skypped the 20s because I have seen only bad reviews, and the old version is perfect without pretenction if you go for a walk;. On the other way BT20s pro is not raccomandable. 1) if you use 2 pin recessed socked you need to do a little bit of bricolage or use an secon shord adapter MMMCX/2 PIN 2) no way to leave your precious CIEM in the case they are really compressed inside 3) noisy 4) my pair was defective and not able to maintain the contact between left and right... asked for refund and I wait something better from Ibasso or Fiio hoping they take into consideration who use 2 PIN 0,78 ... the old BT was good in this too


----------



## meridius (Oct 30, 2020)

I don't think i can wait much longer on this device and i might give the BT20 ago as there just is no info on these new Fiio coming out.


----------



## HanselPA

meridius said:


> I don't think i can wait much longer on this device and i might give the BT20 ago as there just is no info on these new Fiio coming out.


I feel you , I’m also waiting. Looks improvably for 11.11.


----------



## meridius

HanselPA said:


> I feel you , I’m also waiting. Looks improvably for 11.11.


might hang on another week then but need to move from wires as i am sick of them now


----------



## SNSDluv

I talked to the TaoBao rep yesterday, of Fiio's official TaoBao store. They said no information on the release date of UTWS3,  and it is unlikely to be released during 11.11. Probably there were some delay with issues, as it would be pretty dumb to not release your new products during the biggest sales event of the year.


----------



## ClieOS

SNSDluv said:


> I talked to the TaoBao rep yesterday, of Fiio's official TaoBao store. They said no information on the release date of UTWS3,  and it is unlikely to be released during 11.11. Probably there were some delay with issues, as it would be pretty dumb to not release your new products during the biggest sales event of the year.



Well, 11.11 is actually already started in China with all the pre-sale promotion. So if it has not been announced yet, the chance is that it won't be in the 11.11. Even if it was in, FiiO has a long standing policy not to admit new product to the 11.11 sale so UTWS3 wouldn't gotten any discount but be sold at MSRP. Next stop is 12.12 sale, lets are if it makes that one or not.


----------



## meridius

so these still not out, any dates ?


----------



## ClieOS

meridius said:


> so these still not out, any dates ?



UTWS3? No firm release date yet, but check this out: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-tws-neckband-bt-cable-adapter-thread.920709/post-15973300


----------



## FiiO

meridius said:


> so these still not out, any dates ?


Dear friend,

We could not tell the exact time of releasing the uTWS3 currently. But we will try to release it soon. Stay tuned!   

Best regards


----------



## meridius

been a month and no news ?


----------



## FiiO

meridius said:


> been a month and no news ?


Dear friend,

The UTWS3 will come in this month.   

For more discussion,  you could read: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-2pin-qcc3020-tpa6140a2-bluetooth-5-0.948458/

Best regards


----------



## lukedss

can anyone share experience using OE 2pin / MMCX adaper for recessed 2pin iems to fit?


----------

